# Need help making a website logo



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello, I have finally decided to make a website portfolio for my decorative painting, nothing special, just to make it easier for people to see photos and work we do. I decided to use joomla for my site, have tried wordpress, it isnt so good for gallery portals. I am not a graphic designer, could anyone help me make a great logo related to my site I have no idea whats the title should be either, my company name or website name itself. Thanks!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Might be kinda hard for people here with out really know much about your company and stuff.

Here are a few nice ones that the paint talk members have created. Maybe you can get an idea from one of them.

Pat


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

If you have a business card just scan your business card and use it for your logo/header. It will have all the needed contact info as well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I swear Neps has calf implants.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Svyatoslav70 said:


> Hello, I have finally decided to make a website portfolio for my decorative painting, nothing special, just to make it easier for people to see photos and work we do. I decided to use joomla for my site, have tried wordpress, it isnt so good for gallery portals. I am not a graphic designer, could anyone help me make a great logo related to my site I have no idea whats the title should be either, my company name or website name itself. Thanks!


The best thing to do is crack open your wallet and pay a professional to do this.It will be money well spent.


----------



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

There is a free piece of software that acts like Photoshop called paint.net that you can play around with some ideas but it does have a bit of a learning curve. 

As an earlier poster said it is money well spent paying someone to do this work for you. Most professionals will cost at least $100 but they will do professional work. 

If you have an idea of what you are looking for and don't want to spend a lot of cash in would suggest looking on fiverr.com. The whole idea of the site is to offer services starting at 5 bucks. I have has some very good work from this site but bit is best to have an idea of what you want. Very few will do changes off completed work but is usually only another fiver.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

http://www.laughingbirdsoftware.com/products/the-logo-creator/ :thumbsup:


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would be willing to pay if I knew where I could hire someone professional. I am currently in the process of having someone designing business card for me, nope wouldn't be a good idea having that as my logo. http://NWDecorativePainting.com/ is my website that I have opened up for couple of days since its under construction, on the top is the field for the logo. I'm not sure how I should do it, having my website name there or a company name which is "Italian Design" since lots of the decorative paintings I do are European


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> http://www.laughingbirdsoftware.com/products/the-logo-creator/ :thumbsup:


got to try that maybe it really worth a buck


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

An inexpensive option is to use your name as your logo buy playing around in MS office. Then use where your name would go as ur tag line. Mine is "signature painting by referral" I picked a simple colour scheme to be able to use different backgrounds. Such as on my red truck. Or convert the white lettering to red when I use it on paper. The back of my business cards are white background non gloss with the red version of my logo and a tag that says "referred by:____________"
(Yes I advertise that I don't advertise)
I just knew that the last thing I wanted to do was pick a logo that everyone else already has like a roller a brush a can a painter.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Many guys including myself have used Keith at http://www.kbkdesign.com/Logos_page.html

Not expensive and is a real graphic designer. He does have a certain look to his work that may or may not be your style but he is worth checking out.


----------



## everythinginteriorVT (Oct 6, 2013)

Syv, i would use your company name on the website, not the web address. You want people to know your company name. If they got to your site they can see the web address. I would put a tag to the name ItalianDesign such as 'Decorative Painting in European Style (or Tradition)' to clarify what you do.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Staples made mine. I think it was under a hundred bucks. You can also get one made on freelancer.com.


----------



## LIPainters (Oct 5, 2013)

I've used Feelancer.com for several projects. Sometimes really good sometimes not so good. Always a LOT cheaper than finding a local though.


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

99designs.com .. Not a extremely low budget alternative, but well worth the money. You get a number of designers fighting for your business.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

everythinginteriorVT said:


> Syv, i would use your company name on the website, not the web address. You want people to know your company name. If they got to your site they can see the web address. I would put a tag to the name ItalianDesign such as 'Decorative Painting in European Style (or Tradition)' to clarify what you do.


That sounds like a great idea! I was thinking that at first it's just if I would have the company title on the top All the other works wouldn't really match since I'm doing regular painting and trim as well. 

But when I would Put Italian Design, what should I have underneath? Like right now I have "Professional Decorative Painting Service" the company title is short and the title underneath is too long


----------



## vera cadet (Nov 9, 2013)

I am also creating my logo, and it is a difficult thing, just keep in mind that your logo is going to identify your company. Keep it as simple and unique as possible, so when your logo is posted no matter if it has your companies name or not, but that the customer will automatically know its you company.


----------



## MDHpainting (Mar 4, 2014)

Have you checked out fiverr.com? It's a site where you can get a bunch of stuff done for $5/ piece. Here is the guy I used for my logo: bit.ly/1q2e1u1

Note: I am in no way affiliated with this person


----------



## turnerspainting (Jan 26, 2020)

Feelancer.com and fiverr.com for some projects. Sometimes really good. Always a LOT cheaper


----------

